# Setting up new shrimp tanks



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not the first time setting up shrimp tanks, and it's not the first time I document this. See this old post for three different tanks with three different substrate.

So, some of you already know that I've recently converted a small room in the basement into my shrimp room. And I have about 10 tanks cycling at the moment. With this opportunity I'm doing a few experiments. I'm talking about one in this post.

Two tanks, identical setup/equipment, different bacteria used.
Equipment list: (identical in both tank)
Tank: 20G (24"x12"x16") 
Light: Hagen Glow single bulb 24" T5HO (on 9 hrs a day after week 1).
Substrate: ADA Amazonia (about a bit more than 1/2 bag each tank)
Filtration: Eheim 2213 plus pre-filter. Replace the ceramic rings with Seachem Matrix, filter floss in pre-filter.

Both tanks set up on July 17, 2013.

All pictures taken in the last few days.

Tank A: 
Full Shot


Substrate shot


Tank B:
Full shot


Substrate shot


Purpose: I'm testing an Asian product for setting up new tanks. I use it in tank B. It's very common to get that kind of algae growth in Asia when setting up tanks, especially those famous breeders. The idea is to create an environment suitable for shrimps. And normally shrimps would eat all the algae within days after introduced to the tanks, depending of course how many shrimps you add in there.

I'll log the long term development including after shrimps are added to see the difference. Hope this topic interests you a bit.

PS: Tank B tour on youtube.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

cool. I am only able to grow hair algae :S


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Update on August 9 (22 days into cycling)

Tank A (without the new product) : Ammonia 2ppm
This is normal from my previous experience. ADA substrate would leach for at least 4 to 5 weeks for the amount of substrate I use.

Tank B (with the new product I'm testing) : Ammonia very low, NO3 15ppm
This is different from my previous experience without using the new bacteria. Normally at the end of cycling a new ADA tank, NO3 would be in 40ppm range or sometimes higher. Not to mention it never happened to me such a fast cycling. I put a juvi male mischling in about 10 days into the cycling, and it is so happy grazing the algae in the tank I can see it has grown a bit now. This tank is getting ready soon.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool Cool, curious whats with the divider in the tanks>


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Cool Cool, curious whats with the divider in the tanks>


Long story. Last year when Frank closed down his previous store, he gave me a 10 Gallon tank with a divider already in it. It was at most fishroom condition so I didn't use it until early this year. I set it up with only substrate on the one side (only about 1/3 length of the tank), and bare bottom in the other section.

Cycled it for a month, added 25 shrimps (some adults some juvis) someone didn't want to keep anymore plus 6 female golden from my other tank. And 3 months later I got 



.

I believe there's something to this setup, it's not new and a lot of Taiwanese breeders do the same. So I set up all the tanks in my new shrimp room this way. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Great minds think alike....I got 4 of those tanks from Frank too.
I have one that Im using for the Rams to grow out in, and I was
going to set up another one for shrimps Im getting in (secret )

My new breeding project


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Great minds think alike....I got 4 of those tanks from Frank too.
> I have one that Im using for the Rams to grow out in, and I was
> going to set up another one for shrimps Im getting in (secret )
> 
> My new breeding project


That red fan shrimps? Actually I asked around and apparently that one has been around in Taiwan for a few years now. They were sold a few years ago but since multiple breeding attempts failed then it disappeared.

Or, let me guess, something starts with the letter P?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NOPE....something I like more than anything else.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Royal blue? Orange eye red tiger? Money tree? I give up. Lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

not telling till it happens....stay tuned. 

Either way I will be looking at fast cycling a tank.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> Long story. Last year when Frank closed down his previous store, he gave me a 10 Gallon tank with a divider already in it. It was at most fishroom condition so I didn't use it until early this year. I set it up with only substrate on the one side (only about 1/3 length of the tank), and bare bottom in the other section.
> 
> Cycled it for a month, added 25 shrimps (some adults some juvis) someone didn't want to keep anymore plus 6 female golden from my other tank. And 3 months later I got
> 
> ...


Awesome post Randy!

I just want to delve a little into the divider setup. Are you observing that the shrimps breeds better with the divided setup?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Short answer is yes. That's why all tanks in my new shrimp room are done this way.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im going to try out my divided tank (one of Frank's 10 gallons) too.
I have some akadamia soil I got at Kims Nature, so I want to see how that
makes a difference if any to the cycling time.

My main tank is Amazonia and like you it takes FOREVER to cycle, so I will be very interested in this new soil project. Anything that makes the tank good for the shrimps in less than 4 weeks is a + 

Although I have to add that my Netlea soil tank, which I have my baby German blue rams in right now still has a PH of 6.5.  and I had my shrimps in that one in 4 days after setting it up, so Im still good with the Netlea.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The tank with the new product completed cycling with ADA in 21 days, I have done a 100% WC and will add shrimps in tomorrow (was hoping today but work got in the way). The other tank of same equipment is still cycling, but should be ready in a week or two.

Not all tanks with this product completed cycle in 21 days, I experiment with some difference but this one (being the biggest tank too) did complete much sooner than I expected. I also mentioned that I added a shrimp after 10 days, and that shrimp has grown up so much since with all the algae ;-)


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Where can we get this new product, MK-Breed Z Silver Powder?

Thanks for the test & sharing your results.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Where can we get this new product, MK-Breed Z Silver Powder?
> 
> Thanks for the test & sharing your results.


This is not a sale thread so I won't reply here. I'll send you a PM about it.


----------

